# Heather's Summer Gain part 1



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

~BBW, Extreme eating, ~MWG - a girl and her new beau have a summer eating adventure with surprising parental reaction

This is the first weight gain story I've ever wrote... leave comments on how good it is, and let me know if I should post part 2.


* Heathers Summer Gain- Part 1
by Applemac *​ 

Heather tapped her pencil impatiently on her notebook in her American Government class. It was the last day of her senior year, and the day just seemed to drag on. She could not wait to spend her entire summer doing absolutely nothing. Since her parents were very wealthy Californians, she didnt need to worry about money or college. She planned to live off them for as long as she could.

Heather was undoubtedly the prettiest girl in her high school. She stood about 5 foot 6, and had long shiny, brown hair reaching the middle of back. She would always walk down the halls with that beautiful white smile on her face, and her sparkling eyes would just melt the heart of every guy at the school. Heather was fairly skinny, weighing around 125 she had a bit of cute chub in her stomach and arms, but it was barely noticeable. Her breasts were exceptionally large compared to most of the other girls, and she always wore tight-fitting tank tops to show them off.

Finally the bell rang, and Heather quickly raced out to her silver mini SUV. Waiting there for her was a guy named Eric who hardly spoke to her because anytime he was around Heather he could never get his words together. 

Hey, whats goin on? he managed to ask as Heather approached. 

Not much, Im just relieved that school is finally over. 

Ha, know what you mean

So whats up, Heather asked, cocking her head to the side.

Umm I was wondering if you wanted to see a movie with me tonight and maybe grab a bite to eat.

Yeah, Id love too!

Really? Great, Ill see you at seven?

Perfect, see you then, Heather replied, smiling.

Heather raced home, she had always had a crush on Eric, but like him, she had a hard time getting out her true feelings. As she walked in the door to her house, Heather smelled the heavenly aroma of her favorite desert: fudge brownies with a thick layer of chocolate frosting. The housekeeper was holding a large plate with about fifty brownies stacked on each other.

Rosa are those for me?

Yes, I thought Id bake you something special considering it was your last day of school.

Thank you so much. I love these!

Heather poured herself a huge glass of milk and sat down at the table, eating one fattening brownie after another. She consumed the entire plate in a matter of ten minutes.

Oh, Im so stuffed! Heather moaned. "I think Ill go take a nap before Eric gets here." 

When Heather awoke she looked at the clock and it read 6:45. Crap! I gotta get ready! She sprang out of bed and headed for the bathroom and quickly turned on the water while ripping off all her clothes. After a fast shower she wrapped a towel around her waist and stared drying her hair in front of the full size bathroom mirror. She looked down at her stomach (which was quite bloated) and patted it, watching it jiggle a bit. 

Man, I shouldnt have eaten all those brownies at once. After drying her hair, she took a tight light blue tank top out of her dresser and slipped it on. It showed a good amount of her breasts. When she tried to get her jeans on, she had to struggle a little to get them buttoned. Heather just shrugged; she wasnt the type of girl who really obsessed over her weight.

Eric came to the door at seven on the dot, and rang the doorbell. When Heather opened the door Eric was stunned. You look even prettier that usual, he said. Heather just smiled and grabbed his hand as they walked out to the car.

I thought we could go get some dinner, then catch a movie. Sound good to you? asked Eric. Heather winced at the thought of food, but she didnt want to pass up this time with Eric. 

Sounds awesome! she replied. They arrived at a nice little Italian restaurant, and Eric helped Heather out of the car.

Ive never been here before, how is it? asked Heather while looking over the menu. 

Oh, its excellent. Dont worry, I know whats good. Ill order for you. Soon the waitress came, Hi, my name is Rachel and Ill be your server tonight. Are you guys ready to order? 

Uh, yes, Eric replied. Ill have the chicken parmesan, and for her, shell start with a Caesar salad, and then for her meal, The taste of Italy.

The waitresss eyes widened because the meal is meant for two or more, but she continued to write the order down on her pad of paper.

For a while the two sat in silence, but soon they both got comfortable with each other and talked and laughed for quite some time. Before they knew it, their food was there, and Heathers meal was almost three times the size of Erics. The meal consisted of a large Caesar salad soaked in dressing, a generous serving of pasta with a thick and creamy white cheese sauce and topped with three chicken breasts. While on the side was an overflowing basket of heavily buttered buns and breadsticks.

I cant eat all this! Heather exclaimed.

Sure you can, Eric insisted. If you finish ever bite maybe well skip the movie and head back to my place, he added only half jokingly. 

Well if you put it that way Heather said stuffing a breadstick in her mouth. How can I refuse? This was actually turning her on.

About halfway through the meal Heathers button on her jeans popped open, but she kept on going. It took her almost two hours to finish her meal, but she did it. Every drop of salad dressing and every breadstick, nothing was left on her plates. 

Told you, you could do it, Eric said. Heather smiled, rubbing her swelled belly; it was now straining the fabric of her tank top.

So I guess its back to your place now, said Heather.

Haha, not yet, Eric replied as the waitress was coming over to their table. Would either of you like to order any deserts? asked the waitress.

Yes, three slices of cheesecake, Eric replied. 

I hope youre not expecting me to eat all three of those pieces.

Of course not, Im having one too. Heather, who adored cheesecake, was getting even more turned on.

The desert was there in a matter of minutes, and then gone in the same amount of time. Heather devoured it and even ate half of Erics. She is exceptionally week against most sweets.

Heather held her larger belly the whole way to Erics house, groaning all the way. Thats the most food Ive ever eaten in one night! But it was so good, I couldnt stop, she exclaimed.

Haha, glad you liked it. I knew you would.


----------



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

My parents are gone for the summer, so we have this place to ourselves, Eric said as they walked into the house. 

When Heather got into the light, Eric noticed that the button on her jeans was not buttoned, and that her tank top was riding up on her belly. He poked it saying, guess you really did enjoy the food. Heather got embarrassed and tried to pull the shirt down over her belly. Yeah I cant eat like that too much. You dont want me to get fat do you? she said blushing. 

Well um What would you say if I told you that youd be even sexier with some extra weight?

Id say What are you waiting for, start filling me up! Heather replied with 
excitement. 

Really, well umm just lie down on the couch and well get started babe!

Heather stretched herself out on the couch as Eric went to the freezer and came back with a gallon of chocolate ice cream. Ooh Chocolate, my favorite! said Heather when she saw Eric coming. 

Before we start, why dont we weigh you, then you can decide how much you want to gain, Eric said. Im about 125lbs, she replied on the way to the scale. Eric looked at her with a raised eyebrow, lets just see. 

The scale went up and up and finally stopped at 132lbs. Oh yeah I did eat a few brownies before dinner or maybe fifty, she said quietly, rubbing her belly. At this point her belly was so full it didnt even jiggle. 

Well, she started. Lets have our goal be somewhere around 175lbs. It may take us a while, but Im up for it! said Heather stepping off the scale and going back to the couch. Sounds like a plan to me, replied Eric. 

Heather sat down on the couch and held the tub of ice cream between her rather chubby thighs, while Eric sat be side her spooning it into her mouth with one hand, and massaging her belly with the other. Oh that feels so good! she moaned. Dont stop! 

It took about a half hour for Heather to finish off the entire tub; by this time the bottom of her tank top was above her belly button. 

You just keep eating whatever you like, said Eric. Ill be back in a few minutes. 

Where are you going?

Dont worry, Ill be back soon.

Eric walked out the door and Heather went into the cabinet and took out a bag of chips and some dip. She flipped on the TV and started stuffing the chips into her mouth; every so often she would stop and observe her swollen belly. She loved this so much, it was the best time she had ever spent with anyone. By the time Eric pulled back into the driveway, Heather had devoured all the chips and dip.

Eric walked in with two bags; the label on one read McDonalds, and the other KFC. I got you a treat. Dont worry, thisll be it for the night, he said. He started pulling out the continents of the bags and placing them on the coffee table in front of Heather. 

There was a double bacon cheese burger, and a chicken sandwich with a large fry and soda, and from the KFC bag, the biggest bucket of fried chicken he could get, 30 biscuits, and a big bowl of mashed potatoes. Excellent, I love fast-food, Heather said in delight. She thought her full stomach was the best feeling in the world, and having someone to fill it with.

She got down on the floor and started on the burgers, her stomach was bulging out in front of her. It seemed as if she couldnt eat the burgers fast enough, they were gone in seconds. Oh those were great, she said shoving a handful of fries into her mouth. When the fries were gone, she sucked down the soda.

Gotta take a quick break, she said standing up. She put her hands on her back pushing out her stomach, stretching. As she did so, a ripping sound came, and the seams of her shirt split up the sides; showing more of her belly.

Alright, were making progress! shouted Eric. He hugged her and squeezed her plump butt. 

Ive never connected so well with someone before, Heather said softly, and then Eric kissed her. Ive had biggest crush on you for the longest time, she added. 

Ive always felt the same about you, said Eric, and with that he scooped her up into his arms (he could feel that she was carrying the extra weight) and carried her into his bedroom, laying her on the bed. 

Dont forget the rest of the food, Heather said playfully, rubbing her belly like she was starving.

I wont dont worry, Eric replied.

They both cuddled up together, Heather eating and eating while Eric massaged Heathers distended belly. Somewhere around 2:00 in the morning Heather pushed the last piece of greasy fatty chicken into her mouth, and then fell asleep in Erics arms.

She awoke noon the next day to the sound of cooking in the kitchen. Heather rose groggily and felt her stomach which was no longer swollen, but soft and squishy and was spilling over her jeans that hugged her waist very tightly. Her arms were also quite soft and jiggled a bit, and her thighs and butt (already big to begin with) were nice and squishy. Even her boobs seemed larger than before and her whole body had a slight bounce to it as she walked.	

What have you got for me today? Im starved! Heather said, walking into the kitchen where Eric was preparing food. 

Oh, youre awake, he said. Well, I went out earlier to get a dozen donuts, and right now Im cooking up some bacon eggs and sausage.

Awesome, but first I have to get out of these pants, theyre so tight and uncomfortable! They were already unbuttoned and unzipped, but they were still digging into her soft flesh. She started pulling down on them as hard as she could, but they wouldnt move past her big round butt. She was soon out of panting and out of breath, 

its no use, she sexclaied, I might as well just eat until they burst off me.


----------



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

So she grabbed the box of donuts and sat with them on the couch while taking one in each hand, wolfing them down as fast as she could. Her soft tummy was hanging over her jeans in cute rolls and bulging out on the sides. 

Halfway through the box Heather stopped and tore off her tattered shirt, giving her belly more room to expand, and expand it did. She finished the whole box and her jeans were tighter than ever; squeezing her belly so much that it hurt. 

Oh, Im gonna be sick if I dont get these off me, she moaned. 

Here have this, Eric said, handing her a big glass of chocolate milk. Itll fill up your stomach faster.

Heather grabbed it and gulped it down quickly, and sure enough her pants split down the seams a little, making it easier for her to pull them off. 

Man, youre beautiful, Eric said admiringly, marveling at Heathers chubby body. She was standing before him in only her bra and panties. 

Ha-ha, thanks. Youre not so bad looking yourself, she replied. But uh Im still kinda hungry. Dont forget, I am a growing girl, Heather said grabbing and jiggling her belly.

Right, Im just finishing up, he replied, and then placed a plateful of bacon and sausage in front of her, and another plate of eggs. There ya go, eat up beautiful!

Heathers tummy started rumbling at the sight of the food. "Man does she have an appetite," Eric thought when he heard it. He just sat in front of her and gazed as she shoveled the food into her mouth he was in love.

When she was done, Heather place both hands on her belly and gave a little feminine burp. Excuse me, she said. Boy that was delicious, thank you.

No problem, Eric replied. I should be thanking you. 

Heather giggled, youre so sweet, she said, and gave him a hug, pressing all her soft flesh against his body. Im gonna go weigh myself, she said, and then ran to the scale. Alright, 140 lbs Im on a roll! she yelled. Hey, I gotta get home before my parents wake up and start bitchin, she said walking into the kitchen, jiggling with every step. Oh, and uh do you have a t-shirt and some sweatpants I could wear? I cant go out like this, Heather said giggling. 

Yeah sure no problem, Eric replied, walking into his room. He came out with a plain white t-shirt and a black pair of sweatpants and handed them to her. 

The t-shirt was a little big, but you could still notice her soft new curves and her belly protruding out in front of her. The sweatpants were actually tight on her since she had a naturally big butt and thighs (and now they had some extra chubbiness on them). 

Eric looked her over, what are your parents going to say when they start to notice your putting on weight? he asked. 

Heather shrugged, I dont know, but who cares. Its my body, and this makes me happy, she said, slapping her belly and watching it quiver.

Eric brought Heather home, and she crept into the house as quietly as she could; luckily her parents were still asleep. She went upstairs to her room and changed into her own clothes so her parents wouldnt be suspicious when they saw her. 

Heather put on a low-cut belly shirt with spaghetti straps, and some short shorts. It was very hard for her to button up her shorts, but after about ten minutes of struggling she managed to do it. She looked at herself in her full-size mirror and had to smile to herself because of how much she had changed overnight. Her shorts were skintight and squeezing the chub on her thighs and waist, making her belly bulge out on all sides. 

Her shirt (which only covered her breasts) was being stretched to the limit, and her belly was jutting out in front of her. She even had trouble keeping her breasts covered because they were so big. Her shoulders and arms were softer bigger and more jiggly too. She loved it, and couldnt wait to see Eric again; he was the best thing that ever happened to her.

Heather went into the living room and flipped on the TV. Although she told Eric she didnt care what her parents thought about her gaining weight, she was a little nervous about their reaction. 

Her mother came downstairs shortly, oh, youre home, she said yawning, not even looking at Heather. Do you want some breakfast? she asked, while rummaging through the kitchen cabinets. 

Yeah sure, Im starved, Heather replied, (it wasnt at all true, but she didnt want her mother to know she had stayed over someones house). 

Are pancakes ok? Heathers mom asked. Yeah, thats fine.

Heather continued to watch TV, while her mom made the pancakes, all the while Heather was growing more nervous about how her mom was going to react when she saw her. Alright, come and get it, Heathers mom said with a plate of pancakes in her hand.

Heather rose from the couch and started walking towards the table. Her mom almost dropped the plate when she saw her. 

Heather have you ummdid you recentlyuhh, her mom stuttered. I put on some weight mom no big deal, Heather said timidly. 

Oh, is that it her mom started. I thought something about you was different. Well here are your pancakes. It was obvious that she was shocked, but she tried to hide it so she wouldnt hurt Heathers feelings. 

Whew, at least thats over, Heather thought to herself as she sat down in front of the five pancakes her mother placed in front of her. Heather began to heavily butter the pancakes, and then started pouring on loads of syrup. 

Her mother watched in disbelief as to how fast Heather consumed all five of them. Then she washed them down with a large glass of milk, rose from the table saying thanks mom, and went up to her room. Heathers mom could not believe her eyes when she saw that chunky belly bounce about with each step her daughter took. 

Ughh, Heather groaned, throwing herself on her bed. I ate way too much. She closed her eyes as she lay on her back, massaging her belly with both hands. It was so soft and cool, she couldnt leave it alone. She just kept kneading and squeezing the fat, and eventually she fell asleep.

Meanwhile, her mother was very concerned, so she went to her husband and told him about Heathers weight problem and asked what he thought they should do. Shes a big girl now, he told her, shes old enough to make her own decisions. With a sigh Heathers mother replied, I suppose your right.

Heather awoke later to the ring of her cell phone, it was Eric. Hey babe, he said, what did your parents have to say? 

Well my mom seemed shocked, which I expected. But she didnt flip out or anything.

Thats good. Hey its a nice day, wanna go to the beach? Eric asked.

Yeah sure, Ill see in a bit.

Ok, Ill be right over.


----------



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

Heather got out of bed and took out her bikini. This is going to be funny, she thought. The top barely covered her enormous boobs, and the bottom part dug into her flesh. You could really see how big her thighs were now; they rubbed together and shook when she walked. She just couldnt stop marveling over her body. 

Her mom opened the door to her room, theres someone in the driveway, she told Heather. Are you going to the beach? her mom asked when she saw her in her bikini. 

Yeah, Im going with a friend, Heather replied. 

Are you sure you should be wearing that, I mean

Mom, Heather interrupted, Im just a little bit fatter, its really no big deal. 

I guess so how much is it that you weigh now? her mother asked hesitantly. Like 140 and to tell you the truth mom I kind of like it, Heather replied. 

Well, what ever makes you happy is ok with me Ill support you, said Heathers mom, hugging her. Thanks mom, that really means a lot to me, Heather said with a smile. 

Ill see you later though, my ride is waiting love you mom. Love you too hon.

Heather hopped into Erics truck and gave him a kiss. My mom said shes ok with me gaining weight! she said joyously. 

Wow, I didnt see that coming, Eric replied. 

I know, me neither, but she said she would support me if it made me happy, isnt that great? 
Yeah, its wonderful and by the way, you look awesome in a bikini. Heather giggled and kissed him again. Can we stop someplace for some food? I just took a nap and Im kind of hungry again, Heather asked. 

Yeah, actually I was just going to ask that. What do you feel like having? 

Heather thought, Hmmm maybe pizza or hamburgers, or even better, pizza and hamburgers ha-ha. 

Thats fine with me, Eric replied laughing. 

They pulled through a nearby Burger King, Hi, can I have two cheeseburgers? Eric said through the intercom. Will that be all? said the voice on the other end. 

Thats it

Ok, please drive through.

Heather polished of both cheese burgers in the car, and they soon arrived at a pizza restaurant. Could I get one large plain cheese? Heather asked Eric.

You sure you can eat that much?

Positive, those burgers barley filled me up, plus Im trying to gain another 30lbs.

Ok, but you know my rule about finishing your food.

Dont worry, I promise, itll all be gone.

They got a seat outside, and Heather raced through the first six slices, but started to struggle when she got to her seventh. My bellys so full! she groaned. 

Hey, you said you could eat the whole thing, Eric said playfully.

Ill finish the rest in the car, she said, I swear.

By the time they got to the beach, she had forced the last two slices into her belly with much effort. Finally she sighed, and began rubbing her full tummy. Im surprised my bikini didnt pop off me! she said, giggling; as she laughed her belly quivered. Eric patted her chubby belly as he pulled into a parking space, need anything else? he asked. 

Im just thirsty, she replied, could I get a soda? Yeah sure hun, anything you want. 

Eric took a blanket out of the back seat, and laid it down on the sand, then went to a Coke machine and bought Heather a soda. She gulped it down and then they both laid together on the beach for hours. They talked and talked with each other until Heathers cell phone rang, it was her mother. 

Hi mom

Heather, Im making dinner, could you start coming home now?

Sure, Im leaving now

My moms making dinner, could you bring me home? Heather asked Eric.

Sure, call me tomorrow and let me know what if you want to do anything, ok?

Yeah of course I will, Heather replied.

Heather walked into her house and smelled something wonderful coming from the back porch. Just the smell was enough to maker her belly growl loudly, 

Heather is that you? her mom said at the sound of her stomach. 

Heather giggled, Yeah, its me. What are you making, it smells delicious! 

Were having a steak dinner tonight; in fact, your father should be taking the steaks off the grill right about now, said Heathers mom. 

Excellent, Heather replied as her dad came into the house with plates of steak.
They were all soon sitting down at the table and Heather noticed that she had a full-size steak on her plate while her mom and dad had much smaller portions. There was barely even any room for her mashed potatoes and gravy, so they were put in another bowl, (she had almost three times the amount of mashed potatoes as her mother). Then she had about seven biscuits crammed onto the edge of her plate. 

So who was it that you went to the beach with today? Heathers mom asked. Oh um, hes my new boyfriend, she replied with a mouth full of food. 

Really, whats his name? 

Eric, she replied, sticking a very big piece of steak into her mouth. He just asked me out the last day of school. Hey, that was awesome steak dad. 

Heathers dad looked over at her plate; her entire steak was gone while he hadnt even finished his small portion. Glad you liked it sweetie, he said surprised.

Heather began spooning the mashed potatoes and grave into her mouth as quickly as she could, stopping every once in a while to gobble down a biscuit. She was done in a few minutes, and she rose from the table and put her dish in the sink. 

Im just going to go watch a movie in my room then go to bed, Heather said, throwing a bag of popcorn in the microwave and poring herself a large glass of milk.

Goodnight dear, Ill see you in the morning. Have a goodnight sleep, her mother said.

The clock read 6:25 when Heather woke up the next morning with her belly growling. 

She sighed, too hungry to sleep might as well get some food, she muttered, slowly rising from her bed. She still had her pink bikini on from the other day, and she just put on her short shorts and spaghetti strap shirt, which were even tighter on her than yesterday. 

Heather got into her SUV, and drove down to a small donut shop. As she walked in and saw that her friend Rachel from school was working there. 

Hey Rachel, Heather said, stepping up to the counter. Hows it goin Heather? Been putting on a few pounds I see, Rachel said, poking at Heathers protruding belly. 

Yeah Well Ill get two steak, egg and cheese sandwiches, and half a dozen assorted donuts, Heather said.

Ok, you want this in a bag to go, right? Rachel asked. 

No Ill just eat here. Heather replied. 

You mean this is all for you? Rachel asked wide eyed. 

Heather just nodded, smiling at her. How much is it? Heather asked.
Dont worry about it, Rachel replied, youre already paying the price. 

Heather shrugged, thank you, she said, already pushing a donut into her mouth.

Rachel watched Heather turn and walk over to a table, staring at her big thighs, butt and jiggling belly. As Heather sat down Rachel watched the rolls forming on her belly, covering the belt loops on the front of her shorts with her chubby flesh. Rachel was stunned at how much weight Heather had gained so quickly, she just shook her head in disbelief, while Heather kept eating away. Ten minutes later Heather came back up to the counter, one more sandwich to go, she said, theyre so good.

Rachel made her the sandwich, whatever floats your boat, she said, handing it to Heather. Thanks, I owe you, Heather said as she walked out.

When she got home, Heather unwrapped her sandwich, and flopped down on the living room couch. She ate it quickly and laid down trying so suck in her stomach so she could get her shorts unbuttoned because they were extremely uncomfortable. She had squish down her belly and struggle to undo the skintight shorts. Finally she got it, setting her belly free and jiggly again. She gave it a good rub, and then she fell asleep again.

What are you doing sleeping on the couch? asked Heathers mom when she walked into the room a few hours later. Heather yawned, I woke up early cause I was wicked hungry, so I went out and got a bite to eat. When I got home I just fell asleep here, she replied groggily. 

Oh, well are you hungry now? her mother asked. 

Um, not really, but I feel kind of like eating anyway. 

Her mom smiled, what can I make you, are pancakes good again? You know Im limited in the kitchen. 

Heather laughed, yeah pancakes are good, and maybe some sausage and homefries, if thats ok. 

Fine with me, her mother replied, just relax and Ill let you know when its done.

Heather switched on the TV and grabbed a bag of cinnamon bagels and started eating them one by one as the watched music videos on MTV. Once she had finished the bagels, Heathers mom had placed her food on the table saying, come and get it. 

Heather got up from the couch and started walking towards the table. Her mom noticed that her shorts were both unzipped and unbuttoned but they were still skintight. When Heather sat down, her mom also sat in the seat on the opposite side of the table, watching her eat. 

This really makes you happy? asked she asked Heather, watching her shove half a pancake into her mouth.

Yeah mom it really does, I dont know why, but I love the feeling of getting fatter and this soft belly. And it makes Eric happy, so it works out for both of 
us, she replied smiling.

Well if it makes you happy, then it makes me happy no question.

I really appreciate that, mom thanks


----------



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

Heather put the last piece of sausage into her mouth and scraped her plate clean. She got up from the table, and as she rose her shorts split right up her but, and when she turned to look at the tear, the fabric of her shirt split too. Her mom placed a hand over her mouth to hide her smile. 

Mom could I have some money for new clothes? Heather asked. 

Of course dear, her mom replied while chuckling. How much weight have you gained now since the last time you checked anyway? she asked Heather. Thats a good question, last time I checked I was up to 140, but Ive eaten a real lot since then. I Think I want to get to 170 pounds but Im gonna go check my weight now, she said walking to the bathroom. Im at 152 pounds, Heather called from the other room. 

152 already? her mother replied in disbelief. Yeah, well when I told you I was only at 140 the other day that could have been slightly off. Plus, yesterday I ate your heaping pancake breakfast, two cheese burgers and an entire cheese pizza with Eric. Then when I got home I had that huge steak with potatoes and biscuits, three steak egg and cheese sandwiches, six donuts followed by this second breakfast I just had now, 

Heather and her mother both started to laugh, I guess 152 pounds does sound about right then, her mother said. 

Well, Im going to call Eric now, and see if hell take me to the mall to get some clothes, Heather told her mom. First I have to see if I have anything thatll actually fit me without bursting!

So Heather went into her closet and found the shorts she used to wear in gym class, she put them on fairly easily because they had an elastic waist. They were definitely stretched, and barley covered up her plump round butt, but they would work. 

Finding anything, her mom asked, walking into Heathers closet. I found these shorts, Heather replied, but I dont have any shirts big enough.

Cant help you there kiddo, said her mother, grabbing a roll of Heathers belly fat, this gut is too big for anything Ive got.

I guess all I can do is wear my bikini, not that it really fits me, Heather concluded. Ill just wear this over it, she said, pulling out a spring jacket. She struggled to get her big soft arms through the sleeves, but finally did, although there was no way she was going to be able to zip up the jacket. Heather and her mom looked at her in the mirror, she looked pretty ridiculous ridiculous but beautiful. The jacket squeezed her chubby arms so tight, and it barley covered any of her front side. Her gigantic breasts (which were barley being held by her bikini) forced away the jacket, exposing her big soft belly that overflowed over her shorts. Her thighs were so big and beautiful and wobbled for a long time when she moved. 

You do look pretty cute, Heathers mom concluded, but you definitely need bigger clothes, and make sure they have room for you to grow.

Hey Eric, Heather said into the mouthpiece of her cell phone. My mom gave me some money for new clothes cause I cant fit into anything anymore.

Ok, Ill pick you up in a little while, and we can go to the mall but you have to let me help you out while trying them on.

Ha-ha, hmmm, Ill think about it, Heather giggled. 

Alright, Im leaving now, see you in a few.

Eric pulled up into the driveway in about five minutes, and Heather bounce outside, skipping and jiggling. Man, you are some sight! Eric said as she got in the car. 

Guess what, Heather said as they started driving. Im up to 152 pounds! And I cant wait to get fatter. I love stuffing my belly even when Im not hungry, its wonderful! 

Eric laughed, glad to hear that, he said. That means that your going to love the surprise I have for you afterwards, Eric said, reaching over and lightly slapping Heathers bare belly. Ooh I cant wait, youre making me hungry!

At the mall, they went into many stores buying all kinds of new clothes (mostly skimpy outfits that exposed Heathers chubby flesh). They made sure that the clothes had some room in them for Heather to grow. Her mom just lent Heather her credit card, so Heather could replace all the clothes in her closet that she would never be able to fit into again. She also bought a few new bikinis to wear to the beach, and she threw out her old one. Heather took off her tight jacket and instead put on a light blue colored belly shirt that showed off much of her cleavage. 

After walking around the mall for a good three hours, Heathers tummy started growling again. Hey, what was that surprise you were talking about earlier? Heather asked Eric. 

Why, youre not hungry are you? Eric said jokingly. Are you kidding?! Im starved! Heather exclaimed.

Come on, follow me, Eric said, leading Heather to the end one end of the mall. They just put in a new restaurant over here, todays the grand opening, he told her, and then pointed to a sign that read All You Can Eat Buffet. 

Man am I going to have fun here, Heather thought to herself. They really do mean all I can eat right? she asked Eric, because once I start Im not gonna want to stop! 

You can keep eating until your full, dont worry.

Oh I intend to continue eating until Im much past full.

Thats what I like to hear. Lets go get em. 

They walked into the restaurant and immediately Heather grabbed a plate and started piling on the food. First she made a heaping chicken Caesar salad with loads of dressing, set it on the table and went back for more. There were four different kinds of chicken, fried, spicy, baked, and sweet honey glazed, Heather stacked as much as she could onto her second plate. She started eating the salad first wolfing down the lettuce soaked in fattening dressing. She then worked on the chicken moaning because of the delicious taste. When she finished that, her belly grumbled loudly for more. 

Still really hungry, she groaned, stroking her belly. 

Ill go get you more, Eric said, getting up. He came back to the table with a full plate of pasta covered in a meaty sauce; garlic bread surrounded the whole plate. Eric sat down right next to her, you just sit back and relax, Ill feed it to you. 

Heather made herself comfortable, closed her eyes and played with her belly fat as Eric fed her heaping spoonfuls of pasta, and pushed greasy garlic breadsticks past her awaiting lips. Soon the plate was empty again, and Heather just sat their moaning. Are we full? Eric asked. 

Ugh yes but I still want to keep eating.

Ill go get you some dessert then, Eric replied. 

When he returned he said, close your eyes, and when she did, he pushed a brownie (that was covered in a chocolate frosting, and about four inches thick) into her mouth. 

Oh my gosh, she cried, thats the best brownie Ive ever tasted. She opened her eyes and there was a plate holding about twenty brownies sitting before her. She quickly grabbed one and stuffed it into her mouth and swallowed it, barely even stopping to chew, as she did with the rest of them. The whole plate was empty in about five minutes, almost done could I just get some Ice cream? 

Eric laughed, I was hoping youd ask for more. He started building her a sundae with eight scoops of vanilla ice-cream, hot fudge and butterscotch, whipped cream and then he stuck two of the brownies on the sides.

Are you ready? asked Eric, placing the sundae in front of her. You betcha! she replied, and first gobbled up the two brownies. Then she sat back and let Eric slowly feed her the rest. He spooned the ice-cream into her mouth and watched as she savored every bite and making noises of great pleasure. Fifteen minutes later, the ice-cream had all been forced into Heathers belly. 

Ok, ready to go? Eric asked, standing up. Uh, yeah just one problem, Heather said slowly, looking down at her stomach which was tightly pressed up against the edge of the table, holding her in. The table was connected to the wall, so they could not move it. The space between the seats and the table were already small to begin with, but Heathers swelled and bloated belly made it impossible for her to get out. 

Grab my hands and pull me out, Heather said, reaching out to Eric. He pulled as hard as he could, but she wouldnt move,

Ow! Stop, your hurting my stomach, she yelled. Other people in the restaurant soon started to turn their heads towards them. 

Forget it, Heather sighed, just sit down. Could you massage my belly to help it soften up? Heather asked him. Eric started kneading her flesh for a good ten minutes; it was helping a little, but not much. I have an idea, Eric said, Ill be right back. He came back with a piece of fried chicken, If I eat more, Ill never get out, Heather said when she saw it. 

No, its not to eat, Eric replied, and then he started to rub off the grease from the chicken onto Heathers belly, and eventually he was able to slide her out. When she was out, Heather grabbed the piece of chicken out of Erics hand, and started munching on it and smiling at him. 

She had a mark on her belly where the table was digging into her; there was no doubt that Heather was now bigger than when they walked in. That was so much fun, Heather said when they were back in the mall, dont you think? 

Of course, I always have fun with you. And by the way, you have no idea how turned on I was when you got stuck like that, he replied. 

Oh, I think I do, she told him, and then they kissed.


----------



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

“Hey, I like the new clothes,” said Heathers mom when she and Eric walked into the house.

“Thanks… mom this is Eric, my boyfriend,” 

Heather’s mom gave Eric a hug, “welcome to our home,” she said. “Nice to meet you,” Eric replied.

“Come into the living room and have a seat,” Heathers mom said. 

“Heather, you look a little bigger than before, or is it just the clothes,” her mom said as Heather took a seat. 

“No, I am a bit fatter. We stopped at an all-you-can-eat buffet… funny story actually,” Heather said, starting to laugh. 

“She ate so much food that she couldn’t get out of the booth when we were ready to leave,” Eric said with a smile on his face.

“Oh my goodness,” said Heather’s mom said chuckling. “Well, Rosa is making dinner tonight,” Heather’s mom went on, “Do you have anymore room in there?” she asked, poking at the soft flesh pouring over Heather’s shorts. 

“Not really, but I’m still going to eat anyways. I’m making good progress, don’t you think guys?”

They both agreed. 

“What’s going to be for dinner anyway,” Heather asked. 

“Well, your father and I are just having some salads, and some spaghetti. But your having jumbo stuffed shells with beef and cheese,” Heathers mom replied. 

“Ooh sounds yummy! I think I’ll get started a little early,” Heather said, going to the pantry and ripping open a bag of chips.

They sat and talked for about an hour while Heather was constantly eating something.

“Well, I’m gonna get going now,” Eric said, standing up. Heather got up and gave him a hug, and Eric could feel her soft fat squishing against his body. “I’ll call you tomorrow,” he told her as he waked out the door. 

“He seems very nice,” said Heathers mom after Eric left. 

“I know,” she replied, “he’s so sweet to me.” Heather walked to the kitchen and opened a 24 pack of Twinkies, and quickly shoved one into her mouth. 

“I don’t know how you do that,” her mother said as she watched, amazed. “Do what?” Heather asked, grabbing two Twinkies at once and eagerly pushed them into her mouth.

“That,” her mother replied, “I mean, you just got back from dinner with Eric, stuffed yourself so much that you were stuck in the seat, but somehow you come home and start eating again… and right before your second dinner.”

“Well, I don’t really know how to explain it,” Heather started. “I’m not a bit hungry right now, but I just get the best feeling by trying to stuff more food in me than I can take. I was happy when I got stuck in the restaurant; seeing my belly all bloated and the table pinning me in because of it… it was great!” 

She got so wrapped up in talking about how much she loved to eat, that she had consumed half the box of Twinkies without realizing it. 

“Ugh, I ate those way too fast,” she moaned. “Mom, can you massage my belly… it makes it feel better.”

“Uh, um… sure hun,” her mom said hesitantly, but she sat beside Heather was laying on the couch, belly up in the air. 

“It’s ok mom, just like squish all the fat around,” Heather said, showing her what to do. 

She touched Heather’s belly cautiously at first, but soon got more comfortable with it. “Oh my gosh,” she said, “it’s so soft,” her mom said, kneading her chunky tummy like pizza dough. 

Heather continued eating the 24 pack of Twinkies from the coffee-table in front of her as her mom massaged her belly. “Is dinner almost ready?” Heather asked. 

“It should be done in about fifteen minutes actually,” her mom replied. 

“Oh, well I’m going to take a quick shower before it’s done,” Heather said, standing up and swallowing the last Twinkie. 

She went into the bathroom and took off all her clothes, then oked over her body in the mirror. Her belly was nice and round, and poured over her waistline. Her breast were very big, 46DD. She was starting to form a bit of a cute double-chin too. Climbing into the shower, she soaped herself up, sliding her hands down to her butt; she felt how big it was. Her thighs touched at the knees, and they flared out at her waist. Heather loved the felling of her chubby thighs always rubbing together as she walked. 

“Is dinner yet ready?” Heather asked, coming into the kitchen, hair still damp, and wearing a tube top that was held up by her breasts, and showed her entire belly.

Her father was in the kitchen, “its done now, hun,” he said. 

“Good,” Heather replied, “I’m already getting hungry again.” 

They all sat down at the table, and Rosa came around, placing their food in front of them. Heather’s parents had their small side salads, and a little pasta, and then Rosa came out with a pan of twelve jumbo stuffed shells and placed it in front of Heather. 

“Thanks Rosa, it looks delicious!” Heather said. There was melted cheese pouring and ground beef pouring out everywhere, and it was covered in a layer of tomato sauce. 

Heather leaned over the pan, and immediately started wolfing them down until the pan was clean. She sat back, and placed her hands on the top of her belly, “that was a whole lot of food for one day,” she said aloud. The edge of the glass table where Heather was sitting was hidden by a roll of fat. 

Her father looked over at her, “maybe you should get some rest,” he said. 

“Yeah, I’m gonna go to bed,” she said getting up and waddled up to her room. 

For the rest of the summer, Heather continued to eat like this. Every day she would go down to the same all-you-can-eat buffet, and stuff herself. She often got stuck in the small booths, but Eric just greased her up and slid her out every time. The second to last day of summer, Heather spent the night over Eric’s house. He went out and bought all the same food for her as he did on their very first date. 

When Heather had finished eating, Eric gave her a long kiss, throwing her onto his bed. He got on top of her and sunk into her soft body a little. They had passionate sex for the first time, and then fell asleep holding each other. 

It was the official last day of summer, and Heather woke up in Eric’s be around ten o’ clock AM. Eric was gone, and he left a note next to Heather, “Went to get my darling some donuts, I’ll be back soon” it read. 

Heather got up and went into the living room to watch TV. She sure had changed since that last day of school. As she sat down on the couch, her big soft belly poured out onto her enormous chubby thighs,(covering her shorts), and it quivered with each breath she took. She had formed a double-chin on her smooth chubby face. Heather’s arms and shoulders were soft and chunky, as were her breasts that barely fit in her 46DD bra. When she walked, her butt would wobble and jiggle. Heather loved her new body; she would constantly be rubbing and kneading her belly whenever she wasn’t eating.

Eric soon walked in the door, holding a box of a dozen donut that were all for Heather. 

“Hey hun,” she said when Eric walked in the door. She got up and gave him a big soft hug, then kissed him. 

“Hey babe, come on… I want to feed these to you,” he told her, bringing her to the couch, and placing her on his lap. He fed each donut to her slowly, and massaged her fat belly, “You know… we haven’t weighed you in a while,” he said to her as she finished the last donut. 

“You’re right,” she said, “lets do it now.”

They went to the scale, and Heather hoped on watching the digital numbers go higher and higher. “192 pounds,” Eric read aloud. 

“You exceeded your goal,” he said, grabbing her from behind and giving her belly a good shake. “And you look more beautiful than ever.”

[Click here for Part 2)


----------



## adam (Oct 30, 2005)

seems pretty dang good to me.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice story.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm 420lbs and I wear a 44-46DD bra. She would have to have a hunch back of Notre Dame proportions at 192lbs to be wearing that (measurement is the part that goes around you-like a man's chest size-it has nothing to do with the size of your breasts, that's JUST cup size).

That's no comment on the story, just wanted to point out that your calculations are pretty skewed in that area.


----------



## applemac (Oct 30, 2005)

haha yes, I guess I kind of screwed that up... I'm not very good with the sizes and everything, I was kind of just winging it. As I said, it was the first one I wrote, but I will try to be more careful if I do more haha.


----------



## maxoutfa (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm not so sure. My ex, a petite 5'1" went from a 36D to a 40DD over a two year period when she gained 50 pounds (topping out at 170), so is 46DD that out of the question for somone over 190 pounds? (Of course the story has her at those dimensions earlier as well). 
In my ex's case, her weight gain seemed to accumulate mostly around her chest. From just under her shoulders and around her backside ran a nice ribbon of soft flesh, which is where those extra inches came from, although her breasts also swelled with the weight gain (much to my pleasure).


----------



## KittyG122 (Nov 5, 2005)

Great story, i think you should definatley keep up with the writing!!!:wubu:


----------



## Brian (Jan 28, 2007)

this story is amazing lol.... I love it


----------

